# Wanted: Full time foreman (Berkeley, California)



## ponderosatree (May 24, 2010)

Successful tree service company based out of Berkeley, California seeks experienced, skilled foreman. Ideal applicant will have 10+ years experience working in tree care industry, have advanced knowledge in tree pruning techniques and posses strong leadership skills, professional demeanor and appearance. 

Duties will include preparing crew/equipment each morning, greeting customers, performing work, completing project time sheets, ensuring customer satisfaction, breaking down equipment at end of day and completing tasks as assigned by management. Should be able to manage crew of experienced tree climbers. ISA Certification a plus. English/Spanish speaking a plus.

Payment is $20-$30/hour DOE.

Qualified applicants should fax resumes to our office at 510-843-7500. Please call 510-845-3644 with any questions. We're an equal opportunity employer. Applicants must pass a drug test and submit to background check.

We do not regularly check this board so please do not post questions here.


----------

